# spinnerbait hook Q



## seif5034 (Jun 30, 2008)

I found a spinnerbait in my house that nobody has used for years from the look of it. the hook seems to have either been pulled out or snapped out.. any suggestions on how to put a new hook in? I can post pics if you want


----------



## Nickk (Jun 30, 2008)

generally speaking the hook on a spinnerbait is part of the wire and cannot be replaced. There used to be a company called Leverage that made them that were on a cable but they still were not replaceable


----------



## jkbirocz (Jun 30, 2008)

Sounds like you might just want to get another spinnerbait. A picture would help, but the way I am picturing it in my head, the bait is done for. Most times the hook is attached to the wire frame of the bait inside the lead head. The only way I can think of to fix it is if the hook shank is long enough, bend it into a loop and attach a hook to it.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 30, 2008)

I can buy spinnerbaits for a buck apiece at Wal Mart. :lol: 

That one is toast. Salvage the blades and skirt to use on it's replacement.


----------



## Zum (Jun 30, 2008)

Try what jkbirocz said in the last part of his post,add some surgical tubing to keep it strait(put it over the loop and eye of the hook).
I used to cut some of my small buzzbaits and do this.I was thinking it was harder for the fish to throw the lure because there was less leverage;also doesn't get hooked up in the weeds as much as a trailer.In open water I still would use a trailer.


----------



## seif5034 (Jun 30, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> I can buy spinnerbaits for a buck apiece at Wal Mart. :lol:
> 
> That one is toast. Salvage the blades and skirt to use on it's replacement.


Sounds good since I have a spinner that's missing a blade. 

The wire isn't sticking out at all so I think that'd be my best bet just for the fact that they're cheap


----------

